‘No One Saw a Thing’: When a Midwest Town Banded Together to Kill the Town Bully - notlukesky
======
bediger4000
One reason this execution even got noticed is that modern nations (even
"scared of the Mark of The Beast" USA) tracks citizens pretty closely.
Tracking citizens closely didn't really get tight until say the 1950s. How
many such executions took place without anyone outside of the small towns
noticing?

Having long-lasting bullies/warlords like this is possibly a by-product of
efficient tracking and law enforcement. What other knock-on effects have these
things had? As another example, I have a friend whose grandmother was Jewish,
lived in Chicago. She fell in love with the Polish butcher. They left Chicago,
a couple of months later, they turned up in Denver, married, and she was
officially Catholic. How many people left old identities behind, and became
something else? This is clearly a safety valve, as well as a way for criminals
to escape consequences. What did we loose by eliminating the safety valve in
order to catch a very few more criminals?

------
luckylion
[https://www.thedailybeast.com/no-one-saw-a-thing-when-a-
smal...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/no-one-saw-a-thing-when-a-small-
midwest-town-banded-together-to-kill-the-town-bully) I assume, maybe a mod can
edit it?

~~~
dang
Alas, missed this one. In the future, you can (better) guarantee message
receipt by emailing hn@ycombinator.com instead.

